# 
!    , ,    ,       .     60  .  ,   ,     :
-     3   __________
                                          __________
                                          __________

     3    __________
                                            __________

   ,     (   ),  ,        60 ,    . , !

----------

?     !    -     .......         ....

----------

""   60.*-     3 
 - 60.
 - 60/-

----------


## agur

> ?


        ,   ,        :yes: 

  50 . -

----------

3  -

----------

300 000 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## degna

> ,


     ?

----------


## Galateya

> !    , ,    ,       .     60  .  ,   ,     :
> -     3   __________
>                                           __________
>                                           __________
> 
>      3    __________
>                                             __________
> 
> !



-     3   ___25000*30_______
                                          __25000________
                                          ___25000/12_______


   25000, ?

----------


## S

!     ,  .     10, (  )  ,    :
-    3 .___10 000*57 (- .   . 3 )= 570 000
  ____10 000
 ___10 000/8(- .   ) =1250 
,   ???   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Galateya

:Frown:

----------


## S

, Galateya,     ,     , ,  ,    ,  , ?

----------

25000,       30000.       ,   .

       60000 .,     .           ,        (   )..      ..   ,  ..  3   .

     ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Galateya

- 25000,  , ..    -.  :Frown:

----------

-     3   25000=*30*3
                                          25000=
                                          25000=/-   ( !)

    25000=


,       -  ...   . , ,         (  )      ,     ,       ( ,  ,  )     - ...

----------


## -

,   .
       /  .  16,8 ..   -0,6..
     ,  .     /.
   -   ?

----------


## Fobiya

> 300 000 ?


  !      ,          , ,  ,        ,           .... ,     ....,      ,     ,        " ..." :yes:   !    ,                :Smilie:

----------


## -

?
 ,   .
      /  .  16,8 ..   -0,6..
     ,  .     /.
   -   ?

----------


## Fobiya

?

----------


## -

> ?



     .    /.  /      .   / ,   ..

----------


## Fobiya

> .    /.  /      .   / ,   ..


 ,         -    -

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## -

> ,      .


.     .

----------


## -

/.?

----------


## Anulya

,       !     .         ,  !   !
      60000,    
   80.
  80/-   
   20
    60000.

----------


## .

> /


 ,     - .

----------

*-*,      .

----------


## Galateya

30   ,   .              ?  ?

----------


## 1706

....    ...   110.000 ...    ,        200.000  300.000 ,      (   ),         250.000 ,    300.000 ,      ...         -  ?       ,          71 .  ?

----------


## agur

> -  ?


   ,         -     :Smilie:

----------


## 1706

> ,         -


  ?  ,    ,  -           !

----------


## Samson

*1706*,     ,       ,    ,       .
    ,  ,  ,  ....

----------


## Samson

> ?  ,    ,  -           !

----------


## agur

> ,        200.000  300.000 ,      (   ),


  ,...     :Wink:

----------

.              ,               . ,       .     : -****,00; -****,00; -***,00.          .    .    .    .

----------


## Galateya

(  ,    )  .   ?

----------


## Lara77

-   " ", .. ?   ?

       ,   2010    " "

     25,       ?

----------


## Lara77

: "      .          (,   ).   ***   .               .   ,      ."

-  ?

----------

(     ,   ,       ..)     . 

      :   
	   ,    
	/ ,                     (). 
	    ( )   . (       3  ,   -    )
*      (           ).*

	     (  )
	    (  ).   .2  1843-  20.06.2007., :
-     ,
- ,
-  ,
-   (  ), , ,
-          ,  ,   ,
-    ( )     .

----------

,... 
    2008 ,   ,    / 4 000 . ..      ,     /  . 
     ?  .

----------

> ,... 
>     2008 ,   ,    / 4 000 . ..      ,     /  . 
>      ?  .


     ,    .   .   ,   :     3  ,         .      .

----------

> : "      .          (,   ).   ***   .               .   ,      ."
> 
> -  ?


      ,    . /    3-4         3  ,     ,      .

----------

> -   " ", .. ?   ?
> 
>        ,   2010    " "
> 
>      25,       ?


   25 ..,   25 000 * 91  = 2 275 000,      -  .    - 200 000   91  = 2 198  -     .    25 000.

----------


## 1985

3 .       ......

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 1985

,        ,   ....    ?

----------

> ,        ,   ....    ?


     "" ! )))

----------


## 1985

> "" ! )))


 ?

----------

*1985*,    ,     =)

 - ?
 ,   ,   ?

----------


## 1985

> *1985*,    ,     =)
> 
>  - ?
>  ,   ,   ?


   ....     ....  ,       ,    .....    ...    

      ,  ?

----------

,

----------

